# Synthetic oil



## Irishrider (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever use synthetic oil in their ride. I have a 1200cl and want to know if this is a good idea?


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

After putting 1000 miles with oil originally filled from the Harley factory (which I assume is regular dino oil), I immediately switched out to fully synthetic Mobil 20W-50 V-Twin.

A lot of bikers in the Harley forum run either Mobil or Amsoil fully synthetic after break-in, and they report 10-20 degrees cooler operating temperatures.

And with an air-cooled V-Twin, I thought it would be a good idea to run synthetic.


----------



## Irishrider (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I have heard from other riders that their bike run cooler also.


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

I had a Buell and also switched to synthetic after 1K miles and I also believe it made my engine run cooler overall.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I ran synthetic in my F4i and 600rr, I'll be using it in every bike I own.


----------



## P_T (Feb 19, 2009)

Mobile 1 Twin V in all three holes in my Harley Bagger.


----------



## 1buck01 (Jul 30, 2010)

Irishrider said:


> Has anyone ever use synthetic oil in their ride. I have a 1200cl and want to know if this is a good idea?


I have a R1200 GSA- At 10,000 miles I switched from the bmw oil to to Motorex 10/60 for the hot summer conditions and gotta say it makes a big difference- smoother- quieter. For the Euro bikes- I suggest Motorex-Repsol- Castrol; for the American Vtwin- Redline- BelRay- Amsol. Redline seems to be a popular choice to run HD in all 3 holes for the 96-103" , and especiallly in the 110" CI motors which run hot.


----------



## brocklanders (Dec 20, 2009)

i have seen this topic many times on other forums, it would be a good idea to ask your dealer how long break in is. it varies depending on you bike, i was told not to switch mine until 20-25k. so i recently switched to royal purple, it seems to be the new great thing in the oil world. i dont have a temp gauge or anything so i havent really noticed a difference but from everything im told its better to use synthetic


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

if your running a HD go with Mobil1 v-twin synthetic, if you are running just about any other brand twin, BMW,Aprilia Kawasaki,Ducati. put the MX4T in your twin as the v-twin mobil 1 is formulated for the lower revving HD motor and the MX4T for higher revving engines. this is what a friend of mine who is a phd chemist for one of the major oil companies advised me. been using it for years in all my bikes with good results.


----------



## Irishrider (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## TerraSlug (Sep 12, 2010)

Hopefully, one one minds me waking up an old thread... 

The service manual for my '03 BMW F650GS stated not to use synthetic oils in the Rotax engine. But, I used a Honda (Gold) 10w-40 synthetic blend in it, for about the last 10K miles (2 oil changes) without any noticeable problems- including no clutch slippage. I plan to continue using this same oil.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 17, 2010)

Bikes in particular should be running full synthetics... Preferably JASO MA spec.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

I switched over to Redline motorcycle oil and I swear that the bike runs noticeable smoother. It's good stuff.


----------



## grandparipper (Dec 21, 2010)

*Synthetic*

I was told that I would not get any difference in performance or longevity in my K100RS with synthetic oil, but that I would get extended oil change intervals. The dealer said that was the main reason to use synthetics, to void the trouble of stripping off the plastic, the covers, filter, gasket, and replacing all of it. Mine is water cooled, so the thermostat handles the issues other have brought up.
I asked a long time ago if it was worth the extra cost to go with the factory filters. The answer was "Can you afford NOT to use the best ones available?"


----------



## boxer259 (Nov 17, 2011)

*syn oil*

The best part of syn is the oil change milage.Standard is 3000 and syn is 6000,never use on a new machine wait till 600 or more miles than change.


----------



## boxer259 (Nov 17, 2011)

Most diffently use syn, best reason, 6000 miles between oil changes instead of 3000 mile
recommended by BMW


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Irishrider said:


> Has anyone ever use synthetic oil in their ride. I have a 1200cl and want to know if this is a good idea?


Depends.


----------

